# Looking to build my own 5-channel HT set



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm looking to build my own speakers... 2 6.5" fronts, 2 5.25" rears, and a center channel (not sure what size, probably dual 5.25's + a tweeter)...

I'm trying to find something similar to the speaker building kits on parts express... whereby they provide the cabinets, drivers, and components for soldering up your own crossovers... you then put them together.

Does anyone make a 5-channel kit like this?

Thanks


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

u looking for precut/built cabinets? madisound has quite a few kits like this and PE, as u know, has them too. for the most part theyre sold individually so youd just have to buy what u want in the size u want.


----------



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

Pseudonym said:


> u looking for precut/built cabinets? madisound has quite a few kits like this and PE, as u know, has them too. for the most part theyre sold individually so youd just have to buy what u want in the size u want.


Yes, looking for the cabinets to be precut/built, ideally....

PE doesn't have any center channel kits, and don't have any smaller than 6.5's (for rear channels)... will check out madisound.

Thanks!


----------



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

yikes... the madisound kits are definitely our of my price range...

here's the kit I'm interested in for the front channels... as you can see they're quite cheap...

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-640

If they made matching center and rear channels, I'd be in business... the rear channels I'd like to be smaller (5.25's) and the center channel I'd like to be short and wide (typical center channel shape).


----------



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

Autiophile said:


> If you get those, it might be worth the extra $10 to get the shielded version up front. I'd go ahead an just order 6 of them personally, using one as a center channel and one as a spare in case a driver ever goes bad.


Thanks... why is "shielded" so important? My TV is an LCD, not a tube, so does it matter? (I'm sure my noobness is going to shine thru here)

I love the idea of using the same speaker 5 times, that way they all match...

But I'd like the center channel to be the typical short and wide shape... as it will sit on a shelf under the TV... one of these on it's side is too tall.

As for the rears, I'd like them to be smaller, such that they don't take up as much space.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

I hate typing on my phone....ugh..

but, if it were me, I would use the br-1s for my front and rears. They are actually pretty small. Also, look around, you can find an upgraded crossover design as well. The only downfall to the br-1 is cone breakup near the xover point, which is a result of the simplistic xover. If you don't mind a little more complex design, you can take these from a b/b- up to a b+. 

It seems there is a mtm design on pe, or maybe one I have in my personal files that uses two of the classic drivers like the br-1 but is an mtm design to work with a prefab dayton cabinet. I'll check when I get home tomorrow.

But, the br-1's are pretty small.

If you want to go smaller, look on zaph's site at the hivi3 driver build. Very simplistic enclosure, very simplistic xover. You can build a solid, small 5 channel surround for around $150 with the hivi route, and it has good performance, especially for the value.

I am currently working on a rs-100/nd combo as well. Little more complicated xover so far, but should have great performance for a satellite design.

The madisound kits are more, but the xovers are pre-built I believe, which will save you a few hours of labor, and possibly sokme headache if you are new at it.

in summation, start with a pair of the br-1's, to get a feel for doing xovers, and see what you think. Then decide if you want to upgrade the xovers, and see if that pair has enough volume/range for your tastes. Then you know where to go next for the surround and center.


----------



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks!

Do I need to get the shielded BR-1's? My tv is LCD... I thought that shielded only mattered with a CRT display.

I'm thinking five of the BR-1's... and just figure out how to fit one as the center channel... I'm sure I could work it out with PE two sell me 2.5 sets

Currently I've got 4 low-end paradigm book shelf speakers (2 6.5's and 2 5.25's) and I can't remember what center channel... all powered by a basic Yamaha receiver, 50 watts per channel...

I'm not crazy about any of these speakers... the center channel is too bright, the paradigms too dull, and they don't sound anything alike... oh, I also have a small Yamaha sub which I'm perfectly happy with.

I love the idea of using 5 identical speakers... ya think I'll like the BR-1's? Will they work well with my Yamaha receiver?


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

if youre going small speakers for a 5.1 setup and arent put off by _not_ having to build everything, u may wanna check out this site and this one.


----------



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

Pseudonym said:


> if youre going small speakers for a 5.1 setup and arent put off by _not_ having to build everything, u may wanna check out this site and this one.


Thanks! I really am looking for this to be a new hobby though... so I definitely want to build them myself... it also strikes me that I must be able to get a lot of bang for the buck if I build them myself.


----------



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

Autiophile said:


> I don't think you don't need the shielded speakers for an LCD, I should have asked first. Last time I bought home theater speakers I was still using a CRT so that thought process was still clicking away.
> 
> Honestly for a bargain home theater I'd be building something like Zaph's bargain MTM http://www.zaphaudio.com/BAMTM.html or his 5" 2-way HT speaker which he notes works well on its side as a center channel.
> 
> You could always try using some equalization on the speakers you already have to get closer to the response you want.


Wow, both of those look great... particularly the MTM's... will either of those work well with only 50 watts per channel?

Also, will the MTM work well as a center channel? I'd like to lay it on its side, underneath the TV, and I've read that some MTM's don't work well that way.


----------



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

Whaddya think of these Parts Express Triune speakers?

I love how narrow they are at only 6.5"... 

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/indexn.cfm?project=Triune


----------



## Robert_J (Nov 9, 2006)

Dave Brown has a lot of designs to check out using Dayton drivers - link.

I am building the 7 of the MTM's based on this design - link. I've heard the MT versions of this and they sounded great.

I'm currently using the Dayton III as my center channel and a pair of Dayton II's as my mains.

Using an MTM as a center channel is OK if you know the limitations.

-Robert


----------



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

Autiophile said:


> From Zaph's page on the MTMs...
> 
> 
> Sounds like 50 or so should be fine if you're running them full range. More doesn't hurt. If you've got a powered sub and cross them higher you can throw more power at them.
> ...


Thanks... gonna be using a sub, so I'll high pass them (I believe the amp high passes at 100 hz, but I'm not sure)

Any familiarity with the Triunes on PE?


----------



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

Dang... looks like all these MTM designs are 4-6 ohms... pretty sure my amp is only 8 ohm stable

Edit: looks like my receiver can handle a 6 ohm speaker, and the Triunes are considered to be 6 ohm... the Triunes are looking more and more like the way to go.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

There is a place called occam audio or something like that which caters to the assemble it yourself crowd.


----------

